# What jig do you have that I don't?



## DKV

I love woodworking. I love buying tools and jigs. In an effort to make sure I have all the jigs I need (or want) I am asking what jigs have you bought that you can no longer do without. I will give you an example. Since I hate making dovetails by hand but love dovetails I bought the Gifkins dovetail jig. I did a review on it.

If I find your recommended jig worthwhile for my woodworking I will probably end up buying it. Give me a hand and let me know about the jigs you have bought and love.


----------



## madts

I think that this one would be appropriate for you. Everybody needs one of these in his/her shop
http://www.scottish-country-dancing-dictionary.com/video/hoopers-jig.html

Madts.


----------



## gfadvm

Real woodworkers make their own jigs (sorry, couldn't resist). My box joint, tenoning, and tablesaw sled are the most used jigs in my shop. Followed by my "board straightening" jig.


----------



## OldRocker

Can you actually buy jigs? Maybe fixtures…. but jigs?


----------



## DKV

Since I have to change the blades in my jointer I bought and just received my Rockler jointer jig for blade replacement. I'll write a review after the blade change.

BTW, either:
a. nobody on this site uses jigs,
b. nobody on this site buys jigs,
c. nobody on this site can afford jigs, or
d. my post is being ignored


----------



## B4B

I'm just getting started, and I'm going slow.

I just finished building a table saw sled. If you don't have one, make one.

Although not technically a "jig" I'm in the process of making my own parallel clamps. It is slow going, and I'll post something on my project gallery when I get the first one done.

I bought a dovetail jig for my router, the plate can be swapped, so I can also do box joints with it.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Akeda dovetail jig
crosscut sled for TS
circle cutting router jig
shelf pin drilling jig
various patterns, especially for chairmaking
inlay patterns
straight edge ripping jig for TS (large jig)
smaller angle cutting jig for TS
clamp & guides for circular saw and router


----------



## DKV

pinto, talk to me about the inlay patterns. Do you have pix?


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Dubby Cut Off jig
IBox Finger joint jig
Veritas sharpening jig MII


----------



## shipwright

Don't know. Do you have one of these?









http://lumberjocks.com/projects/74529


----------



## DKV

Paul, what is it and what does it do? I might need one.


----------



## shipwright

....... or one of these?










http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/30591

Check the linked posts for uses.


----------



## 280305

> BTW, either:
> a. nobody on this site uses jigs,
> b. nobody on this site buys jigs,
> c. nobody on this site can afford jigs, or
> d. my post is being ignored
> 
> - DKV


Maybe for some reason people are not taking you seriously.

I cannot imagine working without my Pine Marten's Jig.


----------



## Gene01

Most used:
*********************************** track saw
123 blocks
keyway stock
IBox


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I always thought you built jigs as needed, then keep it around until needed again.

I can't even imagine building a bunch just because someone else made one, and that's how I'm interpreting your question.

If you're a toolaholic and just love buying tools, I have a couple newly invented tools for wood turning I'll sell ya…........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here's one I built that you may or may not have…..Why buy it if you can build it…?


----------



## OldRocker

I have a bunch of jigs but I've seen some on this thread I could have used in the past. I seldom put a jig together unless I have a need for it. But I admit that there have been times that I really didn't know how to go about building one (especially for routers-Thanks Paul M).

You guys give DKV a break. This is a really good post. I think he's actually being serious. Only time will tell.


----------



## DKV

Thanks Rocker, I am very serious with this thread. I might even say "serious as a heart attack" but half the old guys on this site would drop over dead….


----------



## distrbd

DKV I have a jig that I'm almost positive you don't have, it's called Oak Park box joint jig:


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ken, I have those exact jigs that I also ordered from Oak Park…..Several years ago, Bob and Rick Rosendahal used them a lot on the "Router Workshop", which I believe, was in Canada….Simple jigs, made out of polyethelene…


----------



## distrbd

> Ken, I have those exact jigs that I also ordered from Oak Park…..Several years ago, Bob and Rick Rosendahal used them a lot on the "Router Workshop", which I believe, was in Canada….Simple jigs, made out of polyethelene…
> 
> - Rick Dennington


That's right,Oak Park went bankrupt a few years ago ,I still have one of their videos, that router jig (box joint) was my very first router jig,if I wanted to make one it would have cost more lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## trophyjoe

I just snagged one of these Delta 34-172 Tenoning Jigs on C.L. It "came with" a TS and Jointer from the 40's. All in fair condition considering they probably were neglected and ignored for a decade or two before being sold to me. I didn't need the other tools and I really just wanted the jig, but there was no other way. At least that's what I told my wife. Needless to say, she didn't believe me.

OK, this isn't a picture of mine; mine has a wooden tote.


----------



## madts

I kind of think that your deal roaks. but i am not sure.

Madts.


----------



## DKV

Ken, I own the Woodhaven box joint jig. Works great. I used it to build my box joint box.


----------



## TrBlu

Here is one of mine you might like.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66505


----------



## AZWoody

If you prefer to buy a sled, instead of building one, get the Incra 5000 sled. I got it when I had my Bosch contractor saw and I used it for pretty much all my crosscuts until I got a sliding table saw.

My main concern with the homemade sleds is they look pretty dangerous with the blade passing through the center and out the back, where people are pushing it through. At least now, I'm seeing people putting some kind of guard but still, a blade can cut through a piece of wood or plastic just as easily.


----------



## DKV

AZ, I have never found a need for a crosscut sled that my miter saw cannot handle. Why do I need a crosscut sled if my miter saw is setup with a stop block for repeatable cuts? How do you use your crosscut sled that I can't do with my miter saw? Please don't think I'm being a smartass. The questions are sincere. Based on your answers and my woodworking needs I may buy one.


----------



## AZWoody

> AZ, I have never found a need for a crosscut sled that my miter saw cannot handle. Why do I need a crosscut sled if my miter saw is setup with a stop block for repeatable cuts? How do you use your crosscut sled that I can t do with my miter saw? Please don t think I m being a smartass. The questions are sincere. Based on your answers and my woodworking needs I may buy one.
> 
> - DKV


I haven't used mine in a while but with the sled, I was able to crosscut pieces up to 20" wide, maybe a little more.
Also, the incra setup for the miter has increments to the 1/2 degree that is repeatable, as well as the stop. Incra fences have a small sawtooth track in 1/128th increments I believe, that will allow you to be able to always go back to the same measurement. That's hard to do with a standard stop. Mind you, most people don't need that kind of accuracy, but it is there if you need it.

For my miter saw, I actually bought an incra fence and stop, just for that reason when making my miter saw station.

Also, in my experience, miter saws have always been somewhat fickle in staying square. That's just my experience in using a couple different brands of miter saw. Maybe you have one that's much better and more reliable but to me, I felt much more secure in knowing my sled's cuts were true versus my miter saw.


----------



## gfadvm

Cuts with my sled on the TS are much more accurate and repeatable. I use the miter saw only for rough cutting stock to length at the mill. Haven't missed it in the shop at all.


----------

